

Salaries of government officials in Singapore - marcamillion
http://www.yeocheowtong.com/Salaries.html

======
marcamillion
FYI: The official exchange rate (according to Google) is: 1 Singapore dollar =
0.71623 U.S. dollars

Perhaps it's no surprise that Singapore is the 3rd least corrupt country -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corruption_Perceptions_Index#Ra...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corruption_Perceptions_Index#Rankings)

